# G5 neuf qui ne démarre pas !!!



## Jeffouille (6 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,

Après plusieurs mois d'attente, j'ai franchi le pas et acquis un G5 bi 2 Ghz de seconde génération (celui avec la carte vidéo 9600 XT).
Je rentre vite chez moi pour l'installer, et là ... patatra   

Il ne démarre pas ou plutôt pas correctement : Le son carractéristique du Mac qui démarre se fait entendre, le fond d'écran gris avec la pomme blanche apparaît, la petite roue crantée se met à tourner et au moment ou apparait le fond d'écran bleu, l'écran s'éteint et se met en veille puis plus rien ne se passe     

J'ai essayé de le démarrer en mode Target à partir de mon G4, et là pas de problème, le DD monte bien  

C'est mon 8e Mac et je n'ai encore jamais eu de problème avec mes différentes machines et j'ai bien les bou...

Avez-vous des idées ou quelqu'un as-t-il déja eu ce genre de problème ?


----------



## albin (6 Juillet 2004)

peut étre un probléme lors de l'installation du systéme réinstal le avec les cd ou dvd de restauration.
a+


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Juillet 2004)

albin a dit:
			
		

> peut étre un probléme lors de l'installation du systéme réinstal le avec les cd ou dvd de restauration.
> a+



Oui, j'y ai pensé mais je ne peut même pas ouvrir le lecteur de DVD du G5


----------



## Jeffouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Suite et fin ?

En fait, le problème vient de la carte vidéo (9600 XT) qui n'est visiblement pas compatible avec mon écran Formac 17,4 Gallery   

En effet, j'ai ramené mon G5 chez mon VPCiste et on a fait divers essais avec plusieurs écrans (Apple TFT 17', 17' cathodique) et le mac fonctionnait très bien.

On a échangé la carte vidéo avec une 5200 et le Formac était reconnu   

Allez comprendre quelque chose  :rateau: 

Bien sur, Apple de même que Formac ne connaissent pas ce problème   

Merci à Albin pour sa réponse


----------



## kitetrip (9 Juillet 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le problème vient de la carte vidéo (9600 XT) qui n'est visiblement pas compatible avec mon écran Formac 17,4 Gallery


 Ca c'est fort... Mac :rateau:
 Bon, c'était pas drole... En tout cas, ça fait une semaine que je suis pas allé sur le Net, et quand je vois le nombre de sujets sur les PowerMac G5, c'est pas très rassurant !
 J'espère qu'Apple ne va pas se louper avec le prochain iMac...


----------



## Alexiel (10 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est fort... Mac :rateau:
> Bon, c'était pas drole... En tout cas, ça fait une semaine que je suis pas allé sur le Net, et quand je vois le nombre de sujets sur les PowerMac G5, c'est pas très rassurant !
> J'espère qu'Apple ne va pas se louper avec le prochain iMac...



Ne t'en fais pas trop quand au G5 
Tu vois les messages des personnes qui ont des problèmes, mais tu ne vois vois pas les autres, beaucoup plus nombreux, qui eux n'ont pas de soucis


----------



## Jeffouille (10 Juillet 2004)

Alexiel a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'en fais pas trop quand au G5
> Tu vois les messages des personnes qui ont des problèmes, mais tu ne vois vois pas les autres, beaucoup plus nombreux, qui eux n'ont pas de soucis



Il n'empèche que je peut ajouter que quand les gars de chez on changé la carte vidéo, ils ont télement resséré la vis qui tient la carte que le pas de vis est "mort" et que l'on ne peut plus visser la carte.    :rateau: 

De plus, j'ai un des ventilos qui couine   :rateau: 

Shcoumoune ou mauvaise série


----------

